# Recipe Check: Denny Conn's Bourbon Vanilla Porter With What I Have



## Fat Bastard (15/5/13)

Or can get from the LHBS.

Original recipe from Brew365:


Bourbon Vanilla Imperial Porter ::: 1.079/1.017 (6 Gal)

Grain Bill (70% Efficiency assumed)
13 lb.- 2-Row Pale Malt
2.5 lb. - Munich Malt (15 L)
1.5 lb. - Brown Malt
1 lb. - Crystal Malt (120L)
1/2 lb. - Crystal Malt (40L)
1.25 lb. - Chocolate Malt (edited - _Thanks Denny_)
Extras :
Kentucky Bourbon (Jim Beam, Knob Creek, etc.)
Real, Whole Vanilla Beans (Extract just won't do)
Oak Chips or Cubes

Hop Schedule (37 IBU)
1 oz - Magnum Hops (60 min)
1/2 oz - E.K. Goldings (10 min)

Yeast
White Labs California Ale Yeast (WLP001) - 1800 ml starter

Mash/Sparge/Boil
Mash at 153° for 60 min.
Sparge as usual
Cool and ferment at about 68° Add Vanilla Beans after primary - rack 7 to 14 days
Add Bourbon at bottling (1 to 1.75 cups - don't overdo this!)
Infuse Bourbon beforehand with Oak Chips/Cubes if you want.


My recipe:

*Vanilla Bourbon Porter*
Robust Porter

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 24.0
Total Grain (kg): 7.700
Total Hops (g): 60.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.078 (°P): 18.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 7.97 %
Colour (SRM): 35.8 (EBC): 70.5
Bitterness (IBU): 31.5 (Rager)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.100 kg Maris Otter Malt (66.23%)
0.900 kg Munich I (11.69%)
0.600 kg Brown Malt (7.79%)
0.500 kg Chocolate (6.49%)
0.400 kg Crystal 120 (5.19%)
0.200 kg Carared (2.6%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
30.0 g Challenger Pellet (7.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
30.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (6.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
10.0 g Vanilla @ 0 Days (Secondary)

Step Infusion at 52/10, 67/60, 72/10, 78/10
Fermented at 18°C with WLP002 - English Ale (2 litre starter)

*Notes*
----------------
10 minute addition added at flame out
2 x Vanilla beans, spilt, scraped, chopped and soaked in bourbon for 2 days prior to going into fermenter whole. Left until tastes right
90ml bourbon added to keg
Water chemistry TBD

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Subbed out Magnum for Challenger as I can't obtain any at short notice
Subbed out WLP 001 for 002 English ale as I'd like some residual sweetness, and need to rebuild my sticks from the cake
Added more late hops as this is what I prefer. Maris Otter and Carared because this is what I have in bulk.

This looks like an awful lot of crystals, even by my standards. I've never really held with the 10% rule, but this is pushing it a bit. The grain bill seems similar to Doc's recipe too, so is probably worth running with I may or may not use oak chips depending on how I feel. I generally find most oaked beers to be too much for my tatses..

I'd appreciate your thoughts on this one.

Thanks,

FB


----------



## Phoney (15/5/13)

Fantastic beer, but see my comments red.

Subbed out Magnum for Challenger as I can't obtain any at short notice
- this is fine, you wont notice the difference

Subbed out WLP 001 for 002 English ale as I'd like some residual sweetness, and need to rebuild my sticks from the cake
- There will be PLENTY of residual sweetness from 10% crystal and the bourbon already

Added more late hops as this is what I prefer. Maris Otter and Carared because this is what I have in bulk.
- Look it might be OK. Late hops might mask the subtleties of the vanilla and the roasted malts, but you're really delving away from the original tried & tested recipe and creating an entirely separate beast here. You may as well call it something else while you're at it.

I generally find most oaked beers to be too much for my tatses..
- The original recipe doesn't even call for oak, it's your choice.

Denny Conn is one of the most respected homebrewers in the world, personally I prefer following his recipes to a tee. At least the first time around to see what all the fuss is about, and then possibly making tweaks and adjustments from there.


----------



## Phoney (15/5/13)

On second thoughts, I did once brew something very similar to yours, here's the recipe:

Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.071 SG
Estimated Color: 33.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 28.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
ABV: 7.4%


Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.33 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 1 75.9 % 
0.68 kg Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 2 9.7 % 
0.45 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 3 6.4 % 
0.34 kg Chocolate (Briess) (350.0 SRM) Grain 4 4.8 % 
0.23 kg Black (Patent) Malt (525.0 SRM) Grain 5 3.2 % 
32.23 g Challenger [8.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 24.5 IBUs 
21.00 g Willamette [4.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 7 4.0 IBUs 
21.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 0.0 Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Scottish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1728) [124.21 Yeast 9 - 


Added two vanilla pods to secondary, and a cup of makers mark to the keg. Yes, a different beast to Denny Conns, but still freakin delicious.


I believe citymorgue2 has brewed a few variations too...


----------



## Fat Bastard (15/5/13)

Sorry . The oak was in the notes which I neglected to post in the OP. It did say it was a matter of taste. I 'll probably leave it out. 

Was a bit concerned about the late hops, but with my system and ferment I've had to increase late hop additions massively to get the desired effect from the original recipe in previous brews where I ve been able to taste the benchmark brew. 

I 'm in two minds about the yeast, Doc's recipe uses the 002, which I desperately need to reculture, but I'll have a 001 yeast cake available on the day to pitch onto after a bit of rinsing. 

Doc's recipe below:

Doc's Imperial Vanilla Bourbon Porter

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

15-A Porter, Robust Porter

Min OG: 1.050 Max OG: 1.065
Min IBU: 25 Max IBU: 45
Min Clr: 59 Max Clr: 177 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.60 Wort Size (L): 23.60
Total Grain (kg): 8.85
Anticipated OG: 1.087 Plato: 20.97
Anticipated EBC: 60.3
Anticipated IBU: 40.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 10.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 27.76 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.074 SG 18.02 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
64.9 5.75 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
9.1 0.80 kg. TF Brown Malt UK 1.033 200
14.1 1.25 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 20
9.1 0.80 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 56
2.8 0.25 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 750

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
27.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.20 38.7 60 min.
18.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.00 1.7 10 min.

Extras
Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.15 Tsp Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 

Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP002 English Ale

Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 8.85
Water Qts: 24.50 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 23.18 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 2.62 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 66 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 72 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 78 Time: 60


Total Mash Volume L: 29.10 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.

Notes
-----

After primary, slit open 2 vanilla beans. Scrape the insides, add to secondary fermenter, rack beer onto vanilla. 

I left the beer in secondary for 21 days. Kegged from secondary with 10 ml. per pint of Wild Turkey. 

Awards
------

1st Specialty & Fruit Beers category. NSW State Championships Oct. 2004


----------



## Fat Bastard (15/5/13)

phoneyhuh said:


> On second thoughts, I did once brew something very similar to yours, here's the recipe:
> Added two vanilla pods to secondary, and a cup of makers mark to the keg. Yes, a different beast to Denny Conns, but still freakin delicious.
> 
> 
> I believe citymorgue2 has brewed a few variations too...


 Here's to different beasts then!

Sounds like I'm on the right track to creating my own recipe. Then I can get OCD like I've been with my Red IIPA and brew subtle variations on the same theme ten times in a year and still not be happy with it!

Cheers Mr PH!


----------



## Florian (15/5/13)

Fat Bastard said:


> I 'm in two minds about the yeast, Doc's recipe uses the 002, which I desperately need to reculture, *but I'll have a 001 yeast cake available on the day to pitch onto after a bit of rinsing.*


Isn't that your answer right there?


----------



## Fat Bastard (12/6/13)

So, just a follow up to this thread. It's been in the keg for 5 days now, and it's freakin dee-licious! Possibly the best first-time beer I've ever brewed. I wasn't going to enter any comps this year, but I think I'll enter this one for some feedback, because I can't personally find too much wrong with it, which is probably more a reflection on my tastebuds more than the beer. I went with WLP-002, which is a bastard of a thing and wouldn't get down to my predicted FG, but it doesn't taste too sweet at all. Very chocolate/coffee/mild roastiness. The vanilla and bourbon are very much in the background, which is the way I like it.

Actually pretty damn pleased with this one, especially for a style I wouldn't normally buy, let alone brew.

Anyway, final recipe is as follows

*Vanilla Bourbon Porter*
Specialty Beer

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 24.0
Total Grain (kg): 7.700
Total Hops (g): 45.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.075 (°P): 18.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.020 (°P): 5.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 7.27 %
Colour (SRM): 35.8 (EBC): 70.5
Bitterness (IBU): 27.8 (Rager)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 77
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.100 kg Maris Otter Malt (66.23%)
0.900 kg Munich I (11.69%)
0.600 kg Brown Malt (7.79%)
0.500 kg Chocolate (6.49%)
0.400 kg Crystal 120 (5.19%)
0.200 kg Carared (2.6%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
25.0 g Challenger Pellet (8.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
20.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (5.9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
6.0 g Calcium Chloride (Mash)
2.0 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash)
3.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash)
4.8 g Calcium Chloride (Sparge)
1.6 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Sparge)
2.4 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Sparge)
4.0 g Brewbrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
3.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
10.0 g Vanilla Bean (2) @ 7 Days (Secondary)
390.0 ml Bourbon Whiskey @ 0 Minutes (Bottling)
Step Infusion 52/10, 66/60, 72/10, 78/10
Fermented at 18°C rising to 24°C over 7 days, 7 days at 24 before cold crashing for 7 days with WLP002 - English Ale (2 litre starter pitched whole and active)
Racked to keg without filtering or Polyclar

*Notes*
----------------
10 minute addition added at flame out. Rest for 10 minutes before whirlpool
2 x Vanilla beans, spilt, scraped, chopped and soaked in bourbon for 2 days prior to going into fermenter whole (secondary. Left until tastes right)
Tasting right turned out to be 14 days
390ml bourbon added to 19l keg/15ml per 750ml bottle

Mash Schedule 52/10, 67/60, 72/10, 78/10

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Truman42 (27/12/13)

I was thinking of doing a porter using vanilla bean pods and came across this thread. What exactly do you mean by 

2 x Vanilla beans, spilt, scraped, chopped....

Are we scraping anything off the pods and discarding like an outer skin, or is there seeds inside the pods we are scraping out? Or are we just scraping lightly to release flavours?


----------



## humulus (27/12/13)

Hey Truman you split the pods lenghtways and scrape out the vanilla seeds inside them,them cut the pods into about 3 pieces,chuck them into your secondary and rack your beer onto it.
brew365 has Dennys orginal recipe and dicussion on it,thinking of brewing this myself,keep us posted!


----------



## Fat Bastard (27/12/13)

I split the beans lengthways, scraped the seeds out, then chopped them into little pieces about an inch long. Put the whole lot including seeds into a little glass and covered it with bourbon to kill any bacteria for a couple of days before chucking the lot into secondary.
I've done this one twice now, the version I put up here got 5th out of 57 entries in the specialty beer category in last years NSW comp, it's an absolute cracker of a beer. My modifications to Denny's recipe were simply because I wanted to use what I had. All things being equal, I'd follow Denny's and not muck around with it too
much.


----------



## Truman42 (3/1/14)

Ive never bothered racking a beer to secondary before. Is this a must do for this beer or will I still get the same result by adding the vanilla pods directly to the primary fermenter once fermentation has slowed? It's dropped from 1.067 to 1.022 so was going to soak the vanilla bean in some whiskey for a few days and just throw it in the primary.


----------



## Fat Bastard (3/1/14)

Sorry T.man. Should have specified secondary fermentation as in after primary fermentation has finished and not racking into a second vessel. No need to do that at all. Just chuck the beans and whiskey straight in.


----------



## Truman42 (3/1/14)

Ok cheers mate, my bad, I just assumed it was a secondary fermenter. but yes you never mentioned that at all. Thanks again.


----------



## Truman42 (7/1/14)

Ive added the vanilla pod to this brew and notice that when I pour a sample there are what looks like particles of cocoa floating around. Can I assume this will drop out when I cold crash?


----------



## Fat Bastard (7/1/14)

Should drop out mate. I can't see or feel the vanilla seeds in mine at any rate. How's it tasting?


----------



## Truman42 (7/1/14)

Its very chocolaty which is what I wanted but I want the cocoa to drop out so glad it will. There is only a hint of vanilla. I could have used 2 pods I suppose but Im happy with that. Will leave it for the full 2 weeks before I CC it.

Cheers


----------

